# Stelber Drag Stripper value?



## Wayne Adam (Mar 16, 2018)

Can someone tell me what a Stelber "Drag Stripper" is worth?
It was supposedly designed by George Barris. I have a chance to buy one, complete, but with some rust and age.
 Thanks for your help, Wayne


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 16, 2018)

We need pics of the actual bike to establish a value.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 16, 2018)

Here is the actual bike


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 16, 2018)

depending on seat condition this should bring 4-500 .
  I'd say 250-300 ish


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like an Iverson. Same company must have made both brands. I'm no expert on muscle bikes but $200-250 is where I would want to be on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 16, 2018)

I'd give $150 maybe $200 for it. But I'm not a muscle bike guy and I would only buy it to clean it up and flip.


----------



## stoney (Mar 16, 2018)

I never heard of a Steelier Drag Stripper. I thought the only Drag Stripper was and Iverson. I had a couple years ago. Looks like it would clean up pretty well. I would agree on others here about $250.00 as it is. Muscle bikes are on the up swing. I have had a renewed fondness for many of them, although I look like a 64 year old slightly overweight balding dork on one.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks for the help. Yes, it is an Iverson, some internet searches have it listed as Stelber. Wikipedia states that the George Barris Drag Stripper was manufactured by Stelber but badged as an Iverson.
Wayne


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 17, 2018)

Wayne Adam said:


> Thanks for the help. Yes, it is an Iverson, some internet searches have it listed as Stelber. Wikipedia states that the George Barris Drag Stripper was manufactured by Stelber but badged as an Iverson.
> Wayne



Yes, Stelber launched the Iverson brand in the mid '60s, probably because of all the cheap import bikes they sold under the Stelber badge. They got a lot of their parts from CBC/Ross used on the nicer bikes.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 18, 2018)

Not going to happen,
   The seller now says that he wants $500.00 as is rust and all. Not going to ever happen! Another person watching way too much Pickers!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 18, 2018)

Originally he wanted 1k and now I see how lowered it to 600 on his ad. He's probably pretty willing to let it go if you make him an offer


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Jim,
   Who is he? He's not the guy who is set up at the Merchant's Square in Allentown is he?
He just emailed me today and said $500.00. Way too crusty for that price, besides, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 18, 2018)

Don't know who he is... he contacted me too asking $600. I told him it was worth $200 but he said he can't let it go for that price. I'm thinking it's just a guy who came across something that he thought was big money and paid full retail for it and is trying to make profit.


----------

